# Newbie working on first coop



## joconn9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all! My wife and I just got our chicks last week and we've been working on the coop and run. I've been researching plans for a couple months and went with an 'A' frame design. We have four chicks now and will probably add four more next year if all goes well. Thought I would post a couple pics for feedback before we got too far into it. Thanks for any tips and I will post more as we go!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

LOOKS very GOOD !
( _except _your door is "out-of-square".)
*Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good so far, keep us posted


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good. I have an "A" fame as well. I'm hoping to rebuild to a nice raised floor shed type within the next year.


----------



## joconn9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! This weekend I am hoping to get the rest of the coop built, but I am undecided about how to do the nesting box. Originally, I was planning on the boxes sitting inside the coop at the back (where the crossbeam is) but I am now considering adding an external box. The inside floor dimensions are 3'5" across and 3' deep. If I put the boxes inside it will cut it down to 2' deep. If all goes well we plan on adding chicks the next couple years up to. Total of 12. I want to make sure we have enough room if we add more. Any thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are trying to fit that many chickens in there, I would reccomend external nest boxes to give them more room.


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks great def put nest on outside. More room and easier collection


----------



## joconn9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Did a bit more work on the coop. Decided to take the given advice and add the nesting area to the outside. I think the coop can comfortably hold 8 hens once I add in a couple more roosting area, but we are thinking we will probably only go up to 6. Part of the floor is removable for the summer months (I'm going to put metal cloth underneath the opening) and the front of the nesting area is removable for easy cleaning. Right now we are planning on using sand in the coop. Let me know if you have any tips!! Thanks!


----------



## joconn9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Almost done. We had some random paint laying around so my wife went to town!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

joconn9 said:


> Almost done. We had some random paint laying around so my wife went to town!


Looks great!


----------



## joconn9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Done! First day in the coop. Gonna be first night.


----------

